# LR 2.6 stops responding on Windows XP



## Nancy (Apr 25, 2010)

I have LR 2.6 on Windows XP. When I open LR it will go to back up my catalog but then it won't go any further. I get an hour glass that hangs there forever and then the LR screen goes white (or the top band on the screen goes white)  I am unable to get to my images in LR. Should I uninstall LR and then reinstall it and then all the updates? If I do that will it automatically find my catalog? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Nancy, welcome to the forum!

If you tell it to skip this backup, does it open ok?


----------

